# Jury Duty



## VeraBlue (Oct 7, 2008)

I've served as foreman on a jury, about 18 years ago.  Pretty cool, then they settled out of court. 

I was summoned about 4 months ago to a US District court, which is a bigger deal than county court.  This is 2 weeks of being on call, which is significantly a bigger pain in the derrierre.  Against my conscience, I was excused due to the nature of my job.  It's impossible to run a kitchen from the inside of a jury room.  It's equally impossible to not know till 5pm the previous evening if you are going to be in that jury room or not.  The court clerk agreed and excused me.

....for 3 months, it seemed.   I was summoned again 1 month ago.  Same deal.  I'm on call from 10/6 to 10/17, required to phone in every evening to ascertain if I am required to report the next day.  This is madness.  I have to get someone else to cover me, yet I don't know if I'll need that person till 5:30.  Then that person has to get someone to cover him, not knowing till I call.  I cannot check production, place orders, guage inventory, etc.  

I didn't request another excuse because I'm sure the whole thing would show up just in time for christmas.  I also was informed that my company will pay for three days of jury duty, and make up the difference of what is paid by the court for 2 days, giving me a total of 5 days that I can serve and still make enough money.   If I get put on a jury, and this case lasts more than a week, I'm up the proverbial creek.  

I suppose I can plead financial hardship.  Who can afford to miss days of work and not get paid?  Not anyone I know.  

I fully support and encourage everyone to do their civic duty and report for jury duty.  It's a huge inconvenience but think of the alternatives.  Wouldn't it be nice, though, if there was a nice little law that required employers to pay full salary while an employee is out doing what is required by law.

I mean, I don't want to have to show up and be all contrary and disagreeable, you know...  Contempt of court just doesn't look good on a resume.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 7, 2008)

Being self-employed, I've never even bothered to reply to any of the dozens of summons I've received in the mail over the years. I've always ignored them.   For some reason I stopped getting them about 3 three years ago.  Go figure...


----------



## pdswife (Oct 7, 2008)

It's our duty to go... to serve ....to do... that being said... it SUCKS!!!!!

Here,  when called we have to go and sit in the court house for three days waiting to see if we get on a trial or not. We just sit and wait... if we get called the trial can last frin  anywhere from a day to three weeks.  15 dollars a day and milage.  That doesn't quite cover the 20-25 dollars a day it costs to park!!  ( last time I was lucky enough to get chosen to be on a trial I had the gas stolen from my car and got a $101 ticket too!!!)    It's our duty....


----------



## elaine l (Oct 7, 2008)

Just looking at this post is probably going to cost me an overdue turn at jury duty!


----------



## roadfix (Oct 7, 2008)

Now that I've posted I might get something in the mail...


----------



## jeninga75 (Oct 7, 2008)

Never been called... *knocks on wood*

Hope I never do because I couldn't afford it.  I agree also that you should be paid full wages for any work missed.


----------



## elaine l (Oct 7, 2008)

roadfix said:


> Now that I've posted I might get something in the mail...



Just sent it......hehehehe


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 7, 2008)

I had it once, before kids.... sat there 5 hours a day and 3 hour lunch breaks.... to "see" if I got chosen. Never did. 

I was called a year or 2 ago but I was a stay at home mom then and had nowhere for the kids to go.... I'm working now but DH works overnights... same deal. He can't be up with them all day every day for lord knows how long, and I don't get paid for it where I work.


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 7, 2008)

I got called. The deal is tht you go one day, If you get picked, you are there for a trial, however long that lasts. Parking paid for in a county garage. 

I was in a pool and could have been selected. The case was someone suing a vet for killing her cat. They asked me if I would be prejudiced, got excused. Now I'm good to go for 3 years.

AC


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 7, 2008)

I have served most of the times I was called (never made it onto a jury though), but when I was a substitute teacher I had to ask for an excuse. They had called so many people that time that there was standing-room-only. They said if it was a financial hardship, to get in line. Since I was only paid for days I actually worked, they let me off. I have only come close to getting on a jury twice. One of them would have been interesting, but the other was so horrendous that I am glad I didn't make it onto that one.

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 7, 2008)

I had a dream not that long ago that I was called for Jury duty   I hope it wasn't a sign.


----------



## Constance (Oct 7, 2008)

I was called once, but my doctor wrote me an excuse based on the fact that I took medication for depression and high blood pressure.


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 7, 2008)

forgot to call for federal jury duty .. a night in federal jail cured me of it ...


----------



## pdswife (Oct 7, 2008)

yeap, that would cure me too!!! OUCH!


----------



## Mama (Oct 7, 2008)

I was called twice, got picked once.  It was a case of the "father" shaking an 18 month old so hard that the baby will be blind the rest of her life.  It was the most heartbreaking week of my life.


----------



## dave the baker (Oct 8, 2008)

Got called several times, got on a jury once.  Guy liked to beat up women.  Sent the louse to prison, he was guilty as hell.    Got the duty in November here in San Diego.  I have no idea how long or even if I'll be selected.  It's been my opinion for many years that the courts ought to draw on the retired population first, spare the working moms and dads, etc.  Nothing will ever come of that idea - it makes too much sense.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 8, 2008)

dave the baker said:


> Got called several times, got on a jury once.  Guy liked to beat up women.  Sent the louse to prison, he was guilty as hell.    Got the duty in November here in San Diego.  I have no idea how long or even if I'll be selected.  It's been my opinion for many years that the courts ought to draw on the retired population first, spare the working moms and dads, etc.  Nothing will ever come of that idea - it makes too much sense.



My boyfriend is a lawyer who works with grand juries...and that service could be for months, up to a year.  He agrees with you regarding retired population.  He also agrees that nothing will ever come of it.  


I don't have to pay to park, though.  There is a municipal lot for jurors.  How lucky for me, eh?


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 8, 2008)

Was called once, got chosen and 10 minutes into the trial we were sent home. Mistrial! Bummer, I was looking forward to it. It was a drug related case.
I have sat thru a murder trial 2 or 3 times and I pray I never have to go thru that again.


----------



## letscook (Oct 8, 2008)

got called twice and when called in the first day was told i was excused for the week. No cases going on.  so far so good haven't gotten called again.  watch today Ill get notice.


----------



## simplicity (Oct 8, 2008)

Vera, - since you were excused the first time can they summons you again so quickly? I know there are laws covering the frequency you can be served a jury summons. I just don't know what the laws are.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 8, 2008)

i've served on various types of jury duty, the last of which was a grand jury. the worst part was that i was scheduled to work midnight shifts, so my old supervisor let me out a half hour early (what a guy ) so i could then spend the rest of the day in court.

i didn't know at the time that all i had to do was say that i worked for a television network. defense attorneys do not want you, neither do the prosecutors. apparently, if you don't live in a cave with your fingers in your ears, on mars, you can't be impartial.

grand jury is a little bit different though. unfortunately, that was a big waste of time since every single case was something to do with drugs, and the new jersey nazis - aka the state police. they're not the brightest bulbs in the box. i found fault with about half of their testimonies, a lot of it math related. i don't know why, but i don't find it all that difficult to divide things by 28.35, especially if you have a calculator. and don't get me started with probable cause. that mostly depended on skin color.

ok, before i get this thread locked, and myself locked up, i'll stop.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 8, 2008)

I've been twice, both went to trial, both got verdicts delivered.  I thought it was interesting and worth my time. But yes, it does mess with your routine.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 8, 2008)

roadfix said:


> Being self-employed, I've never even bothered to reply to any of the dozens of summons I've received in the mail over the years. I've always ignored them. For some reason I stopped getting them about 3 three years ago. Go figure...


 

They'll arrest you here for that if they catch you for something else. I am sure that's the case in most places.

I always serve when called.  My last case was whether or not to release a VERY creepy child rapist.  We decided NO.

Also, most places pay you for serving past a certain number of days.  Not much, but it helps.


----------



## dave the baker (Oct 8, 2008)

You can only be called once a year here in California, unless you serve on a jury, then it's three years.  In san Diego we are reasonably fortunate because we have a trolley system that goes within a block of the courthouse and you can park for free at the outlying stations.   They even pay your trolley fare ($2, big deal).  Parking downtown is a nightmare, even if you can afford it.


----------



## GB (Oct 8, 2008)

dave the baker said:


> It's been my opinion for many years that the courts ought to draw on the retired population first, spare the working moms and dads, etc.  Nothing will ever come of that idea - it makes too much sense.


The problem with that idea is that you will them have a large amount of jurors who are elderly. That is not a fair representation. You need a mix of old and young, women and men, etc. Sure it is inconvenient to be on a jury if you work, but it would not be fair to have a jury made up primarily of people from one segment of society.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 8, 2008)

How about mixing them with people recieving unemployment checks?


----------



## GB (Oct 8, 2008)

pdswife said:


> How about mixing them with people recieving unemployment checks?


Then istead of picking people from just one segment of society you are picking from only two. The only way to fairly pick people that represent all areas of society is to have a pool of people from all areas of society.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 8, 2008)

lol... yeah.. I guess you're right...  sigh.


----------



## dave the baker (Oct 8, 2008)

And then, in jury selection, the lawyers pick only those who represent the segments of society they think will render the verdict they want.  As a student of English constitutional history and the development of our law, it is my considered opinion that we should revert to the tried and true method, i.e.: throw them in a well, and if they float to the top they are GUILTY!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 8, 2008)

GB said:


> Then istead of picking people from just one segment of society you are picking from only two. The only way to fairly pick people that represent all areas of society is to have a pool of people from all areas of society.


 

yeah, like who's gonna keep all of the creepy people in jail as jenny did, and let all of the druggies run free like i did if we weren't there? 

i just re-read my post, and realized that i sounded like i was trying to blame the police. i should have noted that i was equally disgusted at some of the cases, and horrified if the perp's children were involved. i just thought many of the cases were a waste of time, considering that i think the "war" against drugs is a travesty. but that's a thread for a different day, and a different website.

anyhoo, i was recently sent a juror's questionaire asking me to fill in a ton of info about myself. i threw it out because i think they have all the info they need, and can't imagine why and what type of bearaucratic b.s. would need to have all that info. they have enough on me every time i vote. so, the next time that i get called for jury duty, i'll go... wearing a cbs sports sweatshirt, a cbs news baseball cap, and draw a big CBS on my forehead in case i have to remove my cap. i hope it works.  (i'm not completely kidding)

btw, does anyone else think that it stinks that they use voter records to qualify you for jury duty? i wonder if it prohibits people from voting?


----------



## jennyema (Oct 8, 2008)

dave the baker said:


> It's been my opinion for many years that the courts ought to draw on the retired population first, spare the working moms and dads, etc. Nothing will ever come of that idea - it makes too much sense.


 

It's also arguably unconstitutional.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 8, 2008)

dave the baker said:


> And then, in jury selection, the lawyers pick only those who represent the segments of society they think will render the verdict they want.


 

Lawyers don't pick juries.  They can only exclude people.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 8, 2008)

buckytom said:


> ...btw, does anyone else think that it stinks that they use voter records to qualify you for jury duty? i wonder if it prohibits people from voting?


 

In MA, they use local census data for jury duty, not voter records.


----------



## dave the baker (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm quite sure some people don't register to vote for that exact reason.  Sad, but true.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 8, 2008)

jennyema said:


> They'll arrest you here for that if they catch you for something else. I am sure that's the case in most places.



Well, that thought has always been in the back of my mind.  
I was stopped and cited for a moving violation a few months back.  I'd figure if there was a warrant for my arrest it would have happened when I got stopped.

One day I will become a good citizen and perform my civic duty.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 8, 2008)

dave the baker said:


> I'm quite sure some people don't register to vote for that exact reason.  Sad, but true.



At least here in CA they don't go by voter registration.  Resident aliens/non-US citizens also receive summons.  Heck, I wouldn't even be surprised if illegal aliens got them here in this state.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 8, 2008)

i am always excused because i don't drive, so transportation is tough.
even if i got as far as jury selection they will not take me, cause husband was a policeman. i have always wanted to be on a jury. course i watch court tv all day. lol

suck it up people , it is a right we must not lose. it is a right that we may all need one day, a jury of our peers. 

easy for me to say, i guess since i never can do it.


----------



## homecook (Oct 8, 2008)

I was called for jury duty twice. I served once. It was a traffic accident and the guy that got hit was suing for more money because he said he wasn't able to work. He was not awarded any more than the insurance company was willing to give. 
I just had to call every evening for a week after 5pm to see if they needed me. I think when you serve you only got paid $17.00 for the day. It was a few years ago so I don't know if that's changed. 
They pick the jurors from the DMV, at least that's what they told me. If you are called more than once in a given year you can asked to be excused. I was called for two different cities so I couldn't be excused unless I had a good reason. It really didn't bother me.  

Barb


----------



## Elf (Oct 8, 2008)

Would you really want to sit before a jury of pissed off old farts that are hard of hearing??


----------



## buckytom (Oct 8, 2008)

what did you say?

ya little bastid!

get off of my lawn!!!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 8, 2008)

Elf said:


> Would you really want to sit before a jury of pissed off old farts that are hard of hearing??


 
for your information, I am deaf and I get excused from jury duty.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 8, 2008)

I got a letter once two days before I moved out of an old apartment.  I chucked it and figured I would blame it on the move if they ever asked.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 8, 2008)

Authorities: Man skipped jury duty to drink - Criminal weirdness - MSNBC.com.  Sheesh!  The defendant probably wants this guy on the jury!

Barbara


----------



## jennyema (Oct 8, 2008)

The first time I was on a jury an older woman who was part of the jury stood up and told the judge she wouldn't be there the next day because she was going to Foxwoods (casino).  "I go to Foxwoods every Tuesday."

The judge told her she would be in contempt and could go to jail if she didn't show, after all the trial was only midway through.

Sure enough, she didn't show and an alternate took her place.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 8, 2008)

simplicity said:


> Vera, - since you were excused the first time can they summons you again so quickly? I know there are laws covering the frequency you can be served a jury summons. I just don't know what the laws are.



You can only get out of being summoned if you actually served within the past two years.  Reporting without getting a trial, or getting excused puts you right back in the pool.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 8, 2008)

dave the baker said:


> And then, in jury selection, the lawyers pick only those who represent the segments of society they think will render the verdict they want.  As a student of English constitutional history and the development of our law, it is my considered opinion that we should revert to the tried and true method, i.e.: throw them in a well, and if they float to the top they are GUILTY!



You are absolutely right.  Lawyers paint a perfect jury before they go into the court room.  While they have nothing to do (unless you saw the movie Jury Duty) with the initial random picks, it's during the voire dire (means to speak the truth) when the judge asks them pertinent questions that they decide if they want to dump that person or not.   Lawyers have a certain number of prospective jurors they can ditch in favour of possibly getting something better from the jury pool.  It's nice to say a jury of peers, but for the most part, the jury is eventually made up of precisely the type of people both sides believe will deliver the verdice they desire.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 8, 2008)

jennyema said:


> Lawyers don't pick juries.  They can only exclude people.



While they don't actually pick them, they do have ideas and concrete thoughts about the type of people they want.  They will ditch perfectly good jurors who simply don't fit the profile they have in mind.  The initial jury picked today was 80 percent white females.  By the time the defense attorney was satisfied it was 75% male of various international backgrounds.  The defendant was a 40ish black man.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 8, 2008)

babetoo said:


> i am always excused because i don't drive, so transportation is tough.
> even if i got as far as jury selection they will not take me, cause husband was a policeman. i have always wanted to be on a jury. course i watch court tv all day. lol
> 
> suck it up people , it is a right we must not lose. it is a right that we may all need one day, a jury of our peers.
> ...



Here in NJ, they don't excuse you for having a relative/spouse in law enforcement.  They'll ask you if you believe you can be fair and impartial, and if the answer is yes, then off to the jury box you go.  They also won't excuse you simply because you don't drive.  Most court houses are reachable by public transportation.  When you think of it, they have to be accessible so the entire public, not just drivers, can make use of the legal system for whatever reason might come up in private lives.
So, if you move to NJ, chances are you could get your wish.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 8, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> While they don't actually pick them, they do have ideas and concrete thoughts about the type of people they want. They will ditch perfectly good jurors who simply don't fit the profile they have in mind. The initial jury picked today was 80 percent white females. By the time the defense attorney was satisfied it was 75% male of various international backgrounds. The defendant was a 40ish black man.


 

Yes they do and they will get rid of people that they don't think will be understanding of their side.  

But they have only a _limited_ number of peremptory challenges.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 8, 2008)

jennyema said:


> Yes they do and they will get rid of people that they don't think will be understanding of their side.
> 
> But they have only a _limited_ number of peremptory challenges.



Yes, true.  I was just on the phone with Lou discussing it.  He said they usually only have 6 challenges.  But, that's half the original jury if all are used.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 9, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Yes, true. I was just on the phone with Lou discussing it. He said they usually only have 6 challenges. But, that's half the original jury if all are used.


 

But most jury pools are made up of a lot of people.  The last one I was on had 200.  You can only challenge a few of them without cause.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Oct 9, 2008)

I am self employed, and testify a couple of times a year as an expert witness.  I have been excused, but lawyers don't want anyone on the jury that knows their way around the court system.  As a witness, I have pretty much the same problems with never knowing whether or not I am to testify.  Lawyers always send a summons, most do not bother to tell you if they have settled out of court. Once I spent 15 hours in the witness room, only to be told that they had settled.  Then they got angry when I billed them for my time.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 9, 2008)

Bigjim68 said:


> (L)awyers don't want anyone on the jury that knows their way around the court system. .


 

If that were true, then I'd never have been on a jury.


----------



## thymeless (Oct 9, 2008)

I've been on a jury once and called for the jury pool twice. At this point in my life, I'll get a medical waiver on my record next time they call. I've got plenty of ailments to choose from. Strangely, my wife has never been called.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 9, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Here in NJ, they don't excuse you for having a relative/spouse in law enforcement. They'll ask you if you believe you can be fair and impartial, and if the answer is yes, then off to the jury box you go. They also won't excuse you simply because you don't drive. Most court houses are reachable by public transportation. When you think of it, they have to be accessible so the entire public, not just drivers, can make use of the legal system for whatever reason might come up in private lives.
> So, if you move to NJ, chances are you could get your wish.


 

i live in sunny california, so why in the world would i move to NJ?


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 9, 2008)

babetoo said:


> i live in sunny california, so why in the world would i move to NJ?


I used to live in NJ  and would not move back .  Been in Pa. since 1989.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 9, 2008)

jennyema said:


> But most jury pools are made up of a lot of people.  The last one I was on had 200.  You can only challenge a few of them without cause.


You don't challenge the jury pool, you challenge jurors that have already been voire dired.   That's only 12 plus 2-3 alternates.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 9, 2008)

babetoo said:


> i live in sunny california, so why in the world would i move to NJ?



I mentioned that because you said you would have liked to serve on a jury.  As for where you live, I am so happy you are pleased with your geographical location.  I, as are many many people who live in the beautiful Garden State, also very happy with where we live.  I don't believe you were actually expecting me to name reasons why someone would want to live here.  However, the list of reasons is very long, and it might surprise you to discover that we also enjoy many sunny days as well and beautiful autumns with trees and foliage that turn a myriad of firey colours; winters with crisp cold air that invites snuggling and warm evenings by a fire; and springtimes that present the entire landscape in rebirth and blooms.   
But, like I said, your question, while curt, was probably rhetorical.


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 9, 2008)

funny .. got held for contempt of court the first time .. as i said earlier .. i spent an evening in the finest goverment faucilty ... forgot to call .. remembered .. 
showed up .. sat in front of the jury person .. (can not remember officials title .) 
the lovely lady told me my attitude was not needed .. stood there for 20 minutes ..
was told i was called for duty .. and i needed to wait here to speak with a judge ..
i explained to his honor .. i simply forgot .. we were in the middle of moving .. i owned my own business .. and that the 26 bucks a day was not going to feed my family ..
his honor leaves .. i am standing with a baliff .. talking about a football game ..
judge re-enters .. find out i forgot to pay a fishing ticket .. from when i was 16 .. 
spent the evening in jail in norfolk .. and today .. get a notice in the mail ..
jury duty again .. think i will show up this time .. and it was a honest mistake .. 
and i was 22 when it happend .. probaly did a smidgen of  tude .....
and to top it off .. my dad is a lawyer ..LOL .. i will never learn ..


----------



## babetoo (Oct 9, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> I mentioned that because you said you would have liked to serve on a jury. As for where you live, I am so happy you are pleased with your geographical location. I, as are many many people who live in the beautiful Garden State, also very happy with where we live. I don't believe you were actually expecting me to name reasons why someone would want to live here. However, the list of reasons is very long, and it might surprise you to discover that we also enjoy many sunny days as well and beautiful autumns with trees and foliage that turn a myriad of firey colours; winters with crisp cold air that invites snuggling and warm evenings by a fire; and springtimes that present the entire landscape in rebirth and blooms.
> But, like I said, your question, while curt, was probably rhetorical.


 
sorry, it was a joke , dear. babe


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 9, 2008)

I got called twice. First time I made made some "smart" remark and did not get chosen, second time I just told them that I have 5 kids and I am the only person doing my job at work. Got exused again. I actually wouldn't mind to seat on a jury. I don't know if anybody would like that I am too opnioneted.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 9, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> You can only get out of being summoned if you actually served within the past two years. Reporting without getting a trial, or getting excused puts you right back in the pool.


 
Not sure abut NJ, but here in MN it doesn't matter if you serve or not. You can only be called once every 4 years.


----------



## Essiebunny (Oct 9, 2008)

I know this will anger a lot of you, but I believe it is important to report for jury duty, if called, willingly and be ready to serve, if chosen. It is our responsibility. 
I have been called three times and selected twice. It is definitely not convenient to have to call in every evening and to lose work, travel to court, etc., but it's all part of our system and I believe it works.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 10, 2008)

I believe the same thing Essiebunny, but if it comes down to serving or having food to put on the table, the paycheck has to come first.  I have served every time I was called, but when offered the chance to leave if it was a financial hardship, I did leave the one time.  Some people don't get paid for days not worked.  Some physical disabilities also make it difficult for some to serve.  Whenever possible though, yes I believe we should serve when called.

Barbara


----------



## dave the baker (Oct 10, 2008)

A number of years ago a friend was called for federal jury duty. He was selected. The trial lasted over half a year. He owned his own business and asked to be excused as he was the only support for his wife and kids. Motion denied. By the end of the trial, he had lost his business, his home and his wife left and sued for non-support. She won.

I, too believe in serving, as it is my duty, but it's a two way street. The system needs to show compassion for the people that serve. I was told this wouldn't have happened on a state or county jury, but was not uncommon on a federal one.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 10, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I believe the same thing Essiebunny, but if it comes down to serving or having food to put on the table, the paycheck has to come first.  I have served every time I was called, but when offered the chance to leave if it was a financial hardship, I did leave the one time.  Some people don't get paid for days not worked.  Some physical disabilities also make it difficult for some to serve.  Whenever possible though, yes I believe we should serve when called.
> 
> Barbara



My company will pay for 3 days, plus the difference of 2 more, for a total of 5.  This trial I was almost on would have been 15, plus the day I spent in the jury room.  I agree about civic duty, completely.  However, it's no longer about an inconvenience, now it's about the huge amount of money I'd lose if I was on that jury.  Sorry, but no civic duty can cover that amount of money.   It's not fair to expect people to give up income to be on a jury.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 10, 2008)

dave the baker said:


> A number of years ago a friend was called for federal jury duty. He was selected. The trial lasted over half a year. He owned his own business and asked to be excused as he was the only support for his wife and kids. Motion denied. By the end of the trial, he had lost his business, his home and his wife left and sued for non-support. She won.
> 
> I, too believe in serving, as it is my duty, but it's a two way street. The system needs to show compassion for the people that serve. I was told this wouldn't have happened on a state or county jury, but was not uncommon on a federal one.



Unfortunately, your friend should have said something 'untoward' regarding biases after the request was denied.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 10, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> My company will pay for 3 days, plus the difference of 2 more, for a total of 5. This trial I was almost on would have been 15, plus the day I spent in the jury room. I agree about civic duty, completely. However, it's no longer about an inconvenience, now it's about the huge amount of money I'd lose if I was on that jury. Sorry, but no civic duty can cover that amount of money. It's not fair to expect people to give up income to be on a jury.


??? I'm a little confused.  I said that I agreed that we should do jury duty *when we can*, but that we *cannot put it ahead of putting food on the table*.  I was saying the same thing you just said.

Barbara


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 11, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> ??? I'm a little confused.  I said that I agreed that we should do jury duty *when we can*, but that we *cannot put it ahead of putting food on the table*.  I was saying the same thing you just said.
> 
> Barbara



Yeah, I agreed with you.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 11, 2008)

LOL  Sorry--I wasn't sure!  

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272 (Oct 11, 2008)

dave the baker said:


> A number of years ago a friend was called for federal jury duty. He was selected. The trial lasted over half a year. He owned his own business and asked to be excused as he was the only support for his wife and kids. Motion denied. By the end of the trial, he had lost his business, his home and his wife left and sued for non-support. She won.
> 
> I, too believe in serving, as it is my duty, but it's a two way street. The system needs to show compassion for the people that serve. I was told this wouldn't have happened on a state or county jury, but was not uncommon on a federal one.



That is sad, but I can't believe his wife left him over that! It's not like he had a choice in the matter and he did try and get out of it. That just seems wrong that she did that, and wrong of the judge to not take it into consideration in the divorce either.

I got called once, but ended up not having to serve. Which was a good thing as I had no one to watch my kids at the time and they said no one (and they mean NO ONE) can get out of jury duty.
I agree it is an important part of our system, but I hate what it does to some people and their lives. They really need to do more to ensure safeguards for people putting their lives on hold for jury duty.

That and I hate the idea of 12 'angry' jurors who might be upset at going thru hardships being the ones to judge me in the case of a trial. I wonder how many verdicts were done hastily because they needed to get back to their lives quickly. I am sure that is not everyone, but I can't help but think of it as a possibility in some cases.


----------



## lindatooo (Oct 11, 2008)

I was summoned more than 36 years ago but was nursing my baby and got excused.

Then I went to work for the court system as a Judicial Assistant to a Judge.  It was pretty easy to get excused from jury duty for hardship reasons until a Presiding Judge who happened to be female (I'm not proud of this) and who was of a "privledged family" decided that *Everyone* could afford to spend 2 weeks sitting around the courthouse without being paid so nobody was excused.  She even refused to excuse a nursing mother saying "she can express her milk".  That went to the supreme court I think.  Personally I think she should have been slapped for having such an elitist attitude.  

In all the years I worked with juries in a trial court, and we tried every sort of suit, I can say that each and every panel worked hard, did their best and came out of deliberations looking a bit worse for the wear.  Because of them our system "works".  I take issue with the way in which evidence is sanitized before the jury sees it but still, it's our system.

Just recently I was summoned and went expecting to be immune from being chosen because of my job history;  I expected to be home before noon and if not certainly free of service from thereon.   Consequently I made no provisions with respect to the volunteer work I do now...Murphy caught up with me.

Surprise!  I was chosen for Grand Jury - can't be excused from that because of bias.  One month of service.  I learned a great deal.  We certainly didn't indict on every case but the District Attorneys sure work hard.

Here in Oregon I'm out for the next 2 years.  Unless, of course, Federal Court calls!


----------



## dave the baker (Oct 11, 2008)

It might not have been that great a marriage to start with, and all she needed was something like this to put it over the top.  What bothers me most is the fact that the judge had no compassion for the jurors whatsoever.  People like that have no business on the bench.  The problem is a federal judge is appointed for life; it almost takes an act of God to remove him/her.  The original idea was the judge wouldn't be influenced by politics and other outside pressures.  Irrascalbility and downright meanness were never factored into the equation.  Unfortunately, I have no solution, and I doubt anyone else does.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 11, 2008)

dave the baker said:


> ... Unfortunately, I have no solution and I doubt anyone else does.


 
I'm afraid you are right.


----------



## Claire (Oct 12, 2008)

This is so odd.  I always register and vote, which is where, I'm told, they get your name for jury duty.  NEVER been called up. Not in Virginia, Hawaii, Florida, Illinois, and a few stops in between.  My husband got called up just as we were leaving Florida.  We were in the middle of raging fires, selling a house, Mom's cancer, etc, but he went.  Found himself sitting next to a Greek Orthodox Priest and had great conversations with him, eventually was dismissed.  He got called up here and it was very, very funny.  The lawyers were asking him questions.  Did he know any law enforcement people.  Yes, one friend is with the city police, another with the county, and several over the years with the state and feds.  One was to ask him what he did before he retired.  He was an Army officer.  The defense got up and whisper whisper whisper.  Excused.  We now live in a small town, and a lawyer friend told him that he'd never serve on a jury because people have such preconceived notions of what an Army officer is!  How funny!  I'd love to serve, I believe that we should all do what we can to make sure our government works.  I enlisted and did a term with that, I've voted in every election I could, and would gladly do jury duty.


----------



## simplicity (Oct 12, 2008)

Claire, there's no happy medium. We can be called every 6 months, whether we serve on a trial or not. Originally our names were obtained through voter's registration. The courts decided they needed a bigger pool so they began using driver's licenses.

I received a jury summons more than anyone I knew. I went every time. A few years ago I served and received another summons a couple of months later. "Enough", I thought. I sent an email of protest to the Court. It turned out they had one name on my voter's registration, first, maiden, and last name - and another on my driver's license, first, middle, and last name. I was listed on their computer as two different people.

I was surprised to receive an email response within an hour or so, explaining the error and thanking me for my long history of jury service. I haven't received a summons since.


----------

